# Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 501337


Don't do it!!! Don't push the red "accept" button.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Use the force Luke............


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 501337


" ANIMAL FREE"!?!?

BUT
ITS A SUPORT SNAKE !





































Sounds like a Movie Title . . .

" SNAKES IN DA HOOD"!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 501337


Slave wages


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> " ANIMAL FREE"!?!?
> 
> BUT
> ITS A SUPORT SNAKE !
> ...


Does this mean I have to leave my assistant at home?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Does this mean I have to leave my assistant at home?
> View attachment 501415


Yes, the bananas need to arrive safely. :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yes, the bananas need to arrive safely. :smiles:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 501429


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


I'm sorry but that made me crack tf up !!! &#128517;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

@MontcoUberDriver on his way to Kensington w that $5.50 walmart order. Get that $$ Montco!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 501337


Hilarious offer!

I'd guess that'd be around 40 minutes' work, including driving to the store, parking, going inside, getting the order, loading it up, driving to the drop-off, parking, unloading and final delivery. For 40 minutes' work + expenses I'd want $20. DoorDash's offer is $14.50 light.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

But tips can be added later. We all know what great tippers Walmart customers are 🙄


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

mch said:


> @MontcoUberDriver on his way to Kensington w that $5.50 walmart order. Get that $$ Montco!!!!


I got conned once to go to K and A. Thought I was going to Fishtown on a DD order.

"DOORDASH UPDATE: Your customer changed their delivery address. Please check the app for further details"

Delivery instructions say, "Just meet me on the corner of K and A on the southeast side. Thanks". Already picked up the order heading to FIshtown when this blipped up. Picked up from, you guessed it, Popeyes at Spring Garden and 3rd. Were you expecting some place else? This was followed by my famous words I say all the time when I am in the car by myself and this type of BS happens, "You mother f***er" yelling directly at my phone.

Go ahead and ask me if there was a tip. Go ahead. I double dog dare you.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> But tips can be added later.


MontCo is laughing at my K and A story because he is local and knows EXACTLY what I am talking about. LMAO!!


----------

